# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Συνδεσμολογία δυναμό αυτοκινήτου

## crableg

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα δυναμό που εκτός από το κεντρικό καλώδιο ρεύματος της μπαταρίας έχει και μια φίσα με ένα καλώδιο που καταλήγει στον εγκέφαλο του κινητήρα. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι βγάζει αυτό το καλώδιο και γενικά πως δουλεύει?
Επίσης, πως μπορώ να τον δοκιμάσω εκτός αυτοκινήτου για να δω αν είναι οκ?

----------


## leosedf

To D+ εννοείς?

----------


## crableg

> To D+ εννοείς?



Το D+ πρέπει να είναι. Δεν γράφει.

----------


## takisegio

B+ λεγεται ειναι το καλωδιο που αναβει το λαμπακι της μπαταριας στο ταμπλω.

----------


## crableg

> B+ λεγεται ειναι το καλωδιο που αναβει το λαμπακι της μπαταριας στο ταμπλω.



Αν βγάλω όμως την φίσα από το δυναμό δεν επηρεάζεται το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας.

----------


## STALKER IX

Ανεβασε φωτο απο το αλτενειτορ να το δουμε...αν εχει β+ και d+ βαζεις μια μπαταρια στο β+ και την μια ακρη απο το λαμπακι
 και την αλλη ακρη στο d+ βαζεις το πλην μπαταριας στο σασι του και αναβει το λαμπακι...τυλιγεις και ενα σκοινι στην τροχαλια
τραβας με δυναμη και αν σβησει το λαμπακι εισαι οκ...

----------


## crableg

> Ανεβασε φωτο απο το αλτενειτορ να το δουμε...αν εχει β+ και d+ βαζεις μια μπαταρια στο β+ και την μια ακρη απο το λαμπακι
>  και την αλλη ακρη στο d+ βαζεις το πλην μπαταριας στο σασι του και αναβει το λαμπακι...τυλιγεις και ενα σκοινι στην τροχαλια
> τραβας με δυναμη και αν σβησει το λαμπακι εισαι οκ...



H χοντρή βίδα του δυναμό είναι το Β+. Το ψιλό καλώδιο που βγαίνει από την φίσα δεν γράφει τι είναι, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι το D+. Δεν ξέρω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία.

----------


## crableg

Βάζω
+ στο Β+
- στο σώμα του δυναμό
το δοκιμαστικό στο Β+ και στο ψιλό καλώδιο της φίσας του δυναμό. Δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι.
Αν όμως βάλω το δοκιμαστικό στην 2η επαφή της φίσας του δυναμό που έχει και δεν βγαίνει καλώδιο από εκεί, τότε διεγείρεται το δυναμό, ανάβει το λαμπάκι αλλά δεν σβήνει γυρνώντας την τροχαλία με το χέρι. Μάλλον θέλει να γυρίσει με σκοινί ή με τρυπάνι?

----------


## crableg

Πείτε μου πως να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να ανεβάσω το διάγραμμα του δυναμό.

----------


## crableg

IMAG0362.jpgIMAG0366.jpg  Ο δυναμός είναι Valeo.

----------


## vasilllis

σε αυτα τα δυναμο το ενα καλωδιο ειναι το D+ που ειναι το λαμπακι και η διεγερση τουδυναμο.Το αλλο ειναι W που ειναι παλμοι που δινει για μετρηση στροφων.Θελει παντως καποιες στροφες για να δειξει ταση.

----------


## crableg

> σε αυτα τα δυναμο το ενα καλωδιο ειναι το D+ που ειναι το λαμπακι και η διεγερση τουδυναμο.Το αλλο ειναι W που ειναι παλμοι που δινει για μετρηση στροφων.Θελει παντως καποιες στροφες για να δειξει ταση.



Η επαφή της φίσας του δυναμό που δεν βγαίνει καλώδιο (είναι κενή η επαφή στην φίσα) είναι η διέγερση γιατί όταν του δώσω ρεύμα εκεί διεγείρετε το δυναμό. Η άλλη επαφή της φίσας που βγάζει ένα καλώδιο και πάει στον εγκέφαλο του κινητήρα τι είναι?

----------


## STALKER IX

> Η επαφή της φίσας του δυναμό που δεν βγαίνει καλώδιο (είναι κενή η επαφή στην φίσα) είναι η διέγερση γιατί όταν του δώσω ρεύμα εκεί διεγείρετε το δυναμό. Η άλλη επαφή της φίσας που βγάζει ένα καλώδιο και πάει στον εγκέφαλο του κινητήρα τι είναι?




Αν δεν σβησει το λαμπακι δεν εχει γινει διεγερση (γινεται και χωρις αυτο) οποτε ο ενας ακροδεκτης ειναι το D- και η αλλη το D+ που εσυ θες.αν και δεν βλεπω w ακροδεκτη στη φωτο 
βαλε στροφες να σβησει οπως ειπε και ο βασιλης πιο πανω..

----------


## crableg

> Αν δεν σβησει το λαμπακι δεν εχει γινει διεγερση (γινεται και χωρις αυτο) οποτε ο ενας ακροδεκτης ειναι το D- και η αλλη το D+ που εσυ θες.αν και δεν βλεπω w ακροδεκτη στη φωτο 
> βαλε στροφες να σβησει οπως ειπε και ο βασιλης πιο πανω..



Βάζω στροφές αλλά το λαμπάκι αντί να σβήσει δυναμώνει πιο πολύ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως τι είναι το μοναδικό καλώδιο που βγαίνει από την φίσα του δυναμό και πάει στον εγκέφαλο του κινητήρα. Αν βγάλω τελείως την φίσα ενώ δουλεύει το αυτοκίνητο δεν επηρεάζεται το λαμπάκι ή η φόρτιση της μπαταρίας. Τι δουλειά κάνει τότε?

----------


## vasilllis

Πιστευω οτι ειναι το w.παλμοι για ελεγχο στροφων.
Δεν ξερω τι αμαξι ειναι,επηρεαζεται κανονικα υπο συνθηκες,γιατι ο εγκεφαλος κανει ελεγχο των στροφων απο 2-3 σημεια.

----------


## crableg

> Πιστευω οτι ειναι το w.παλμοι για ελεγχο στροφων.
> Δεν ξερω τι αμαξι ειναι,επηρεαζεται κανονικα υπο συνθηκες,γιατι ο εγκεφαλος κανει ελεγχο των στροφων απο 2-3 σημεια.



Είναι Peugeot 207.

----------


## tigiakou

Δεν μας ειπες ομως αν το δυναμο εχει πρόβλημα και το ψάχνεις ή απλώς αν ερευνάς το θέμα.Πάντως στην φίσα βλέπω δύο γράμματα. G και L.Το G είναι η γείωση(μπορείς να επαληθεύσεις με το πολύμετρο) και λογικά είναι αυτό στο οποίο δεν πάει καλώδιο.Το L είναι για το λαμπάκι.Πάει το καλώδιο στο λαμπάκι και το άλλο καλώδιο απο το λαμπάκι πάει στο + της μπαταρίας.Όταν κάνει διέγερση τα δύο άκρα απο το λαμπάκι έρχονται στο ίδιο δυναμικό και το λαμπάκι σβήνει.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην γίνεται διέγερση γιατί δεν φτάνει η αντίσταση που εμφανίζει το λαμπάκι.Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχω δει να συνδέουν παράλληλα άλλη αντίσταση στο λαμπάκι.Αυτός μα΄λλον είναι και ο λόγος που παει το καλώδιο αυτό στον εγκέφαλο.Τώρα για τις στροφές ναι είναι η επαφή W η οποία βγαίνει απευθείας απο τα τυλίγματα του δυναμού(χωρίς ανόρθωση), αλλά στον δικό σου δυναμό δεν βλέπω τέτοια επαφή.

----------


## crableg

> Δεν μας ειπες ομως αν το δυναμο εχει πρόβλημα και το ψάχνεις ή απλώς αν ερευνάς το θέμα.Πάντως στην φίσα βλέπω δύο γράμματα. G και L.Το G είναι η γείωση(μπορείς να επαληθεύσεις με το πολύμετρο) και λογικά είναι αυτό στο οποίο δεν πάει καλώδιο.Το L είναι για το λαμπάκι.Πάει το καλώδιο στο λαμπάκι και το άλλο καλώδιο απο το λαμπάκι πάει στο + της μπαταρίας.Όταν κάνει διέγερση τα δύο άκρα απο το λαμπάκι έρχονται στο ίδιο δυναμικό και το λαμπάκι σβήνει.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην γίνεται διέγερση γιατί δεν φτάνει η αντίσταση που εμφανίζει το λαμπάκι.Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχω δει να συνδέουν παράλληλα άλλη αντίσταση στο λαμπάκι.Αυτός μα΄λλον είναι και ο λόγος που παει το καλώδιο αυτό στον εγκέφαλο.Τώρα για τις στροφές ναι είναι η επαφή W η οποία βγαίνει απευθείας απο τα τυλίγματα του δυναμού(χωρίς ανόρθωση), αλλά στον δικό σου δυναμό δεν βλέπω τέτοια επαφή.



Ερευνώ το θέμα. Παλιότερα είχα αλλάξει τον δυναμό γιατί δεν φόρτιζε. Η φίσα δεν έχει τα G και L που λες εκτός αν εννοείς το σχέδιο.

----------


## tigiakou

Εννοώ την φωτογραφία του δυναμό που έχεις ανεβάσει.Απο εκεί είδα τα γράμματα.

----------


## crableg

> Εννοώ την φωτογραφία του δυναμό που έχεις ανεβάσει.Απο εκεί είδα τα γράμματα.



Η φίσα μέσα γράφει 1 και 2. Δεν υπάρχει G και L.

----------


## vasilllis

> Η φίσα μέσα γράφει 1 και 2. Δεν υπάρχει G και L.



to G υπαρχει σο σχεδιο.το L προφανως θα λεει το Ι που ειναι η εικονα του τρνζιστορ στο ακρο 2.
Απο το σχεδιο παντως βλεπω το 1 να ειναι η ανοδος των διοδων οποτε γινεται θετικο σε καποια φαση το ακρο.ΤΟ 2 βλεπω να παιρνει ταση απο την γεννητρια του δυναμο.
Απο οσο θυμαμαι αυτα τα δυναμο διεγειρονται μονα τους χωρις αναγκη διεγερσης.

----------


## crableg

> to G υπαρχει σο σχεδιο.το L προφανως θα λεει το Ι που ειναι η εικονα του τρνζιστορ στο ακρο 2.
> Απο το σχεδιο παντως βλεπω το 1 να ειναι η ανοδος των διοδων οποτε γινεται θετικο σε καποια φαση το ακρο.ΤΟ 2 βλεπω να παιρνει ταση απο την γεννητρια του δυναμο.
> Απο οσο θυμαμαι αυτα τα δυναμο διεγειρονται μονα τους χωρις αναγκη διεγερσης.



Η 2 επαφή τελικά σε τι χρησιμεύει, τι βγάζει? (γείωση? Ρεύμα δεν βγάζει πάντως).

----------


## vasilllis

> Η 2 επαφή τελικά σε τι χρησιμεύει, τι βγάζει? (γείωση? Ρεύμα δεν βγάζει πάντως).



μα στο εχω πει τρεις φορες  :Smile:  .Αν δεν πεφτω εξω ειναι παλμοι για μετρηση στροφων.



υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να εχεις ενα ακρο για διεγερση και δευτερο ακρο για λυχνια.Το αμαξι πιο ακρο χρησιμοποιει?
Ισως το δευτερο ακρο να ειναι της διεγερσης,ας επιβεβαιωσει καποιος αν το τρανζιστορ πολωνεται ορθα και ποιος ειναι εκπομπος-συλεκτης στο σχεδιακη που εχεις αναρτησει.
Δοκιμασες να διεγειρεις σε πιο ακρο?το αλλο ακρο τη εκανε?εβγαζε πλυν?συν?

----------


## crableg

> μα στο εχω πει τρεις φορες  .Αν δεν πεφτω εξω ειναι παλμοι για μετρηση στροφων.
> 
> 
> 
> υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να εχεις ενα ακρο για διεγερση και δευτερο ακρο για λυχνια.Το αμαξι πιο ακρο χρησιμοποιει?
> Ισως το δευτερο ακρο να ειναι της διεγερσης,ας επιβεβαιωσει καποιος αν το τρανζιστορ πολωνεται ορθα και ποιος ειναι εκπομπος-συλεκτης στο σχεδιακη που εχεις αναρτησει.
> Δοκιμασες να διεγειρεις σε πιο ακρο?το αλλο ακρο τη εκανε?εβγαζε πλυν?συν?



Συγνώμη αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί. Στο αμάξι χρησιμοποιείται η επαφή 2 μόνο. Εκτός αυτοκινήτου διεγείρεται όταν δώσω ρεύμα στην επαφή 1 που δεν βγάζει καλώδιο το δυναμό. Είναι κενή επαφή στην φίσα του.

----------


## vasilllis

> Συγνώμη αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί. Στο αμάξι χρησιμοποιείται η επαφή 2 μόνο. Εκτός αυτοκινήτου διεγείρεται όταν δώσω ρεύμα στην επαφή 1 που δεν βγάζει καλώδιο το δυναμό. Είναι κενή επαφή στην φίσα του.



εκτος αυτοκινητου το δοκιμαζεις με ταση στο Β+ ?

----------


## crableg

> εκτος αυτοκινητου το δοκιμαζεις με ταση στο Β+ ?



Ναί βάζω ρεύμα στο Β+, το δοκιμαστικό στο Β+ και στην επαφή 1 της φίσας και διεγείρεται και ανάβει το λαμπάκι του δοκιμαστικού.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Οταν λες "το λαμπακι του δοκιμαστικου" τι εννοεις? δεν ελεγχεις τις τασεις με πολυμετρο??


Edit: ελπιζω να ενοεις δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι με λαμπακι 12 βολτ για εφαρμογες σε αυτοκινητα....

----------


## crableg

> Οταν λες "το λαμπακι του δοκιμαστικου" τι εννοεις? δεν ελεγχεις τις τασεις με πολυμετρο??
> 
> 
> Edit: ελπιζω να ενοεις δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι με λαμπακι 12 βολτ για εφαρμογες σε αυτοκινητα....



Εννοώ δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι αυτοκινήτου 12V. Αυτό με το καλώδιο και την τσιμπίδα. Το δοκιμαστικό το χρησιμοποιώ ως λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας για την δοκιμή εκτός αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναί βάζω ρεύμα στο Β+, το δοκιμαστικό στο Β+ και στην επαφή 1 της φίσας και διεγείρεται και ανάβει το λαμπάκι του δοκιμαστικού.



Μισο λεπτο.οταν διεγερθει το δυναμο το λαμπακι σου θα σβησει δεν θα αναβει.αναβει μονο οση ωρα δεν βγαζει ταση το δυναμο.

----------


## crableg

[QUOTE=vasilimertzani;603184]Μισο λεπτο.οταν διεγερθει το δυναμο το λαμπακι σου θα σβησει δεν θα αναβει.αναβει μονο οση ωρα δεν βγαζει ταση το δυναμο.[/QUOTE
Μιλάω για δοκιμή εκτός αυτοκινήτου. Διεγείρεται και όταν θα γυρίσεις την τροχαλία με ένα τρυπάνι με πολλές στροφές τότε πρέπει να σβήσει.

----------

